# Got my BFD



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

I got it today it came fast. I hooked it and I have the hum. I put a cheater plug on and it worked. I tried moving isolators around and didn’t work so for now I’ll be cheating.

It took me a while to figure out how to turn on and manually adjust the filters. I can see right off I need REW to do it right and then I’ll see how it sounds so far my adjustment have taken the rumble out.

I’m still waiting for my midi usb cable and the mic, should have it all by Thursday.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Now you have past the point of no return. :rolleyesno:


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a question about my plan to use the ecm8000 to get a reading of the complete range. I'm planning to simply use my 2nd HTPC as the mic preamp (has XLR phantom power) and use the line out into the same line level input the RS spl meter is connected to on HTPC 1. How would I know if the SPL is accurate?

I hope to get my midi cables tomorrow. I see how to activate the midi connections but I do not see how to load the room curve or the file REW uses to determine the auto filter values.


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

I solved my ground loop hum. No cheater plug and no GLI. My preamp has XLR preouts and my sub amps are unbalanced so I never used them. So my setup is balanced to the BFD and unbalanced from it and I get zero noise.

Spoke to soon, for some reason using the one XLR out amplifies the tolerable noise in my main speakers that can only be heard if your ear is inches from the driver.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

ghost rider said:


> I have a question about my plan to use the ecm8000 to get a reading of the complete range. I'm planning to simply use my 2nd HTPC as the mic preamp (has XLR phantom power) and use the line out into the same line level input the RS spl meter is connected to on HTPC 1. How would I know if the SPL is accurate?


The mic needs a calibration file to be accurate. For best accuracy, you’d need a custom calibration for the mic. However, we have a generic one you can use if you just want to get an idea of what your mains’ response is.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> The mic needs a calibration file to be accurate. For best accuracy, you’d need a custom calibration for the mic. However, we have a generic one you can use if you just want to get an idea of what your mains’ response is.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


I've seen and downloaded that file. I feel I wanted the mic because I want to use REW to help me choose room treatments.

Looks like the emc8000 calibration file is vertually a flat line. Makes me think it will do a good job in showing me what going on in my room. The actual level might be +/- but the responce will be good.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

ghost rider said:


> I've seen and downloaded that file. I feel I wanted the mic because I want to use REW to help me choose room treatments.


That’s good. It’s been confirmed with the experts at our Acoustics Forum that absolutely accuracy isn’t necessary for the measurements relevant to determining treatments, so it looks like you’re going to be good to go. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok guys I got the EMC8000 and did some readings. I checked all 4 seating positions. I used a DIY boom mic stand and had the mic at ear level pointed up. I’m posting a screenshot of the center location showing the sub range and the mdat file if someone can read it and give me some feedback.

I'm still waiting for the midi to usb cable. I am really wondering just how much BFD and REW will help to smooth it out. Being that there is no way for me to compensate the added latency it is possible that it can do more harm than good, in my case.


guess I can't upload mdat files


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

That’s actually amazingly good response! Extension to below 20 Hz, and only a minor depression between 60-70 Hz. The main benefit you’d get from the BFD would be dialing in a house curve, if that appeals to you.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

It seems there is difference from the RS SPL reading. I'm going with the EMC8000 the RS SPL is very old.

If I cross it over at 80 Hz it will be interesting to see what it can do. Would the house curve do anything above 80 Hz?

I'm thinking I have calibrated good enough. I don't get messages telling me it’s to high or to low.

Is there a way to up load the mdat file? I thought I uploaded one before.

here's a screenshot


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You can attach an mdat file to your post using the manage attachments option on the "Go Advanced" reply, but for most people it is easier to comment on screenshots.


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

I still can't and the file is 2.81 MB it looks like mdat files are Xed out.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The x just means there isn't an icon for that file type, it doesn't stop you attaching the file.


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

none the less it still fails


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

OK, not really enough information to figure out why you are having no luck attaching the file, but why do you want to attach it?


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

sorry John and thanks for trying your best to help me out. It sort of became a vendetta as to why the system won’t let me upload the file. Since I first posted I have talked to the good folks at GIK and Bryan has been able to look at the mdat file


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

I got my midi cables. I have it hooked up (out connector to the in receptacle on the BFD) and the in is unplugged as it is not needed.

I went through the midi turn on procedure exactly as it’s told in the help menu. I even rebooted the computer and turned off and on the BFD.

I can’t see how to apply an EQ corrections or how to apply the house curve file to make corrections.

I see nothing to tell me the BFD is communicating with REW. :scratch:


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

I have it communicating. I went to EQ then Filter task and send filter settings to equalizer. That stopped the 12 filter led from blinking and it set the preset on the number I chose. 

I’m still not actually changing any of the eq setting or the sound coming from the speakers

got it to load filter values and it did change the responce in the room, a little. Still playing with it


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

here's some screenshots

they are all after appling the eq values. I still have a big dip at about 65 Hz.

the 2nd is how the eq was set up.

The 3rs shows the long decays that may be my room and proving the need for treatments. All my reading show these type of decays.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

That response looks pretty good.


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks John. I just winged it as far as the eq setup. If I can get rid that 65 Hz dip I will be very happy with the results. It may be my room; I'm waiting for Bryan to get back to me about the treatments.

I watched Tetro today and it has a very musical sound track and you can really feel the standup bass. It was at least a slight improvement. I think it can get better still.

What’s your take on the long decay times?


----------

